# Constant Tension?



## svt2001 (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone focus on constant tension more so than how much weight they are using when training?

For example, no pausing at the top or bottom of a squat.  More of a rhythmic bounce.  I can't handle that much weight using this technique, but boy do I feel it.

Has anyone had success focusing on tension like Ben Pakulski suggests?  40 seconds of tension is a ton of pain!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 2, 2013)

svt2001 said:


> Does anyone focus on constant tension more so than how much weight they are using when training?
> 
> For example, no pausing at the top or bottom of a squat.  More of a rhythmic bounce.  I can't handle that much weight using this technique, but boy do I feel it.
> 
> Has anyone had success focusing on tension like Ben Pakulski suggests?  40 seconds of tension is a ton of pain!



Do you understand the concept behind constant tension?

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Burrn (Jun 2, 2013)

Kenny: would you call Mentzer's later training process where the rep was slow....4 up 4 down as a constant tension excercise?
I suppose also that high rep training is a way to get more time under tension. I do high rep training now cause of these old joints and then a final set on each move with slow 4 up and 4 down....killer burn on this.
happy lifting.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 3, 2013)

Burrn said:


> Kenny: would you call Mentzer's later training process where the rep was slow....4 up 4 down as a constant tension excercise?
> I suppose also that high rep training is a way to get more time under tension. I do high rep training now cause of these old joints and then a final set on each move with slow 4 up and 4 down....killer burn on this.
> happy lifting.



*Mike Mentzer*

Yes, a rep that maintains non-stop stress on the muscles is what you might term constant tension.

However, it is usually referred to as...

*Time Under Tension*

This concept has been around, pretty much forever. 

*Super Slow Protocol*

Ken Hutchins brought it mainstream in the 1980s with his Super Slow Protocol method.  Hutchins was with Nautilus at the time.  

_Super Slow involves_:

1) Eccentric 5 seconds

2) Concentric 10 seconds

3) No rest in the bottom or top position.  

Bottom Position: You don't allow the bar to rest on the chest in a bench press (any exercise).  You pause it a couple of inches off the chest and  push it back up.

Top Position:  You don't lock the weight out at the top.  You pause a couple of inches from the top, then lower the weight in a bench press.

*Rep Time*

The amount of time to complete one repetition is at least 15 seconds. 

*Number of Reps*

A set consist of about 4, meaning a constant tension time of around 60 seconds. 

*Time Under Tension*

This type of training is usually referred to as Time Under Tension. 

Many individual have come up with other similar method and tattooed their names on it.  

Examples: The Power of 10, Slow Burn/Fred Hahn. Stutter Reps, etc.

*Cult*

The individuals who exclusively promote this training as the "Mecca" of training fall into the cult category. 

Time Under Tension has it place on the training table but it not a panacea of training.

*"The Pump Club"*

What these method have in common is "The Pump", which creates an anabolic environment for muscle growth. 

*Venous Blood Flow Restriction*

When constant tension is placed on the muscles with a contraction, arterial blood continues to flow to the muscles from the heart. 

However, during the muscle contraction, venous blood flow back to the hard is restricted.  Blood then pools in the muscles, unable to escape. 

The result of the blood pooling in the muscles is what it termed, "The Pump". 

*Your Higher Rep Training*

The "killer burn" you talk about means you getting a pump with this bodybuilding method.    

*Occlusion (Kaatsu) Training*

This is a very innovative and controversial method.  However, it works.  

It involves MODERATELY applying a tourniquet to you upper leg or arm.  

The moderate tourniquet allows blood flow to the muscles (arterial blood flow). 

It restricts blood flow back to the heart (venous blood flow), allowing a trick of flow. 

*Commonality*

Time Under Tension, Bodybuilding (higher reps, via your method) and Occlusion are all in same "Pump Club" family.  

*http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/ABCocclusionpaper.pdf*

This research article is one of the better explanations of of Occlusion Training.

*Personal Experience*

I have implemented all of these "Pump" methods.  They are all effective.

It did take me a while before I tried Occlusion Training.  I had a hard time wrapping my head around using a tourniquet.  

However, Occlusion Training produces an incredible pump with 20 - 50% of your 1 Repetition Max, 1RM.  I use about 20% of my one 1RM. 

*Dr Layne Norton Video*
Occlusion Training with Dr. Layne Norton & Aaron Singerman - YouTube

Norton does a great job of "Show and Tell". 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2013)

Good post Kenny. Super slow is not an easy WO!


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2013)

getting a pump is really only good for one thing, stretching muscle facia which of course creates a more positive environment for growth by increased intramuscular hydration but not necessarily the cross sectional area of skeletal muscle, tendons or ligaments.

this is one of the western training ideologies that many have not embraced my many in Europe because it tends to create trainers with large muscles that are not a powerful as they should be.

microtrauma is seen on the eccentric portion of any lift with the majority of any metabolic action seen in the concentric portion.  that being the case you would never want to totally disregard rep tempos with a longer TUT on the eccentric than concentric you would be short changing yourself.


----------

